# How to post clips?



## dirtyfacedan (Dec 30, 2007)

What's a good FREE site to download 10min cam video's?? I don't think i want just anyone to search/find the damn things either. I have enough trouble come my way. ( I think i answered my own question...don't post em at all).


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 30, 2007)

well... i would suggest http://www.blip.tv


----------

